# Relaxed Heads - How often do you moisturize?



## sunnieb (Jul 25, 2011)

How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?

What do you use?

What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 25, 2011)

My answers:

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?* 

2x a day, everyday! 

*What do you use?* 

ORS Carrot Oil and NTM Silk Touch Leave-in

*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?* 

I use the exact same products, but I don't have to use as much as I had to use as first.  My hair was so dry and unhealthy in the beginning that I used to have to carry around a little spray bottle with diluted NTM because my hair would dry out by noon everyday.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 25, 2011)

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in? 
*
when my hair feels dry when my hair is up. When I wear my hair down I moisturize 2x's a day, in the morning just the top layer. In the evening the entire head.

*What do you use? 
*
Spring/Summer:moisture only no protein in product:Jessicurl Aloeba daily conditioner, This is a moisture product with protein in the ingredientsProfective mega growth breakfree or Millcreek Biotin (this is strictly a protein product

fall/winter: I mix kkkt with whole foods conditioner and 1T hempseed oil and distilled water 

*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey? *

I was moisturizing and sealing everyday with moisture heavy products and my hair rebelled, I always had breakage in my hands, not much though. 

Once I stopped sealing I got less breakage. 

Once I incorporated a leave-in with protein I got even less breakage.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 25, 2011)

Myjourney2009 - you have the thickest, healthiest looking ends!  I'm definitely taking notes!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 25, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Myjourney2009 - you have the thickest, healthiest looking ends!  I'm definitely taking notes!




Awww thank you. That is such a compliment coming from someone whose hair I admire.

The reason why ends are so thick is because I only relax my nape 2x's a year. I've done it already in June and I wont be doing them again until December.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 25, 2011)

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?*
I moisturize a 1 to 2 times a week, but it's mainly dictated by how my hair feels

*What do you use?*
I use Hawaiian silky 14 in 1, or water for mid week refresher.  But leave-in is GVP PM The Conditioner, GVP Potion 9, or Aphogee green tea mist.  

*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?*

Before I did it every day (sometimes twice a day), but that wasn't sustainable so now I don't.

Also, I used to just apply the moisturizer to my whole head at once.  Now, I apply the moisturizer in smaller sections from root to tip.  Maybe 4 to 8 sections depending on how dry my hair is feeling.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 25, 2011)

IntheMix08

I forgot I had the GVP.. #9. I read so many reviews that it was good only for blowdrying. I was going to return it because I did not need another blow dry creme.  

I liked how it smelled so I was hesitant.

After reading your post and seeing you use it as a leave-in, I decided to give it a try tonight before rolling my hair. WELL, I love it.

I first applied my Qhemet burdock root creme and then the #9 on top and my hair drank it up. The root creme did nothing but these two together has my hair feeling so got dang silky/soft I cant believe it. I guess I will be keeping the #9. I cant wait to see how my hair turns out tomorrow


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 25, 2011)

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?*
Every night ( I could go every other night but I don't because I'm not heavy handed and the products don't feel heavy or greasy on my hair)

*What do you use?*
Beauty Without Cruelty daily leave-in conditioner
Seal with Gleau oil blend
*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?*
In the beginning I used biolage daily leave in tonic (stopped due to ingredients) and then I used Aloe vera juice (stopped just because I found what I'm currently using). AVJ is still a winner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2011)

Twice a Day. I'm Wiggin' it, 5 Days a Week; so I spritz, apply L-I and seal.

Right now I'm using Njoi Creations Herbal Tea Hair Spritz, Claudie Quinoa & Coffee #1 Hair Cream and Sealing with Enso's Serum.

I use a variety of things:

QB AOHC, BRBC
Hairveda Whipped Ends Hydration
Darcy's Botancials Transitioning Hair Cream
Aveda Universal Styling Hair Cream
Claudie Satin Hair Lotion
Hydratherma Naturals Hair Lotion
My Honey Child Hair Lotions
Tiiva Green Tea Hair Lotion
Enso's Blue Malva Hair Lotion
Claudie Isha Hair Cream
Komaza Shea Butter Lotion
AV Ginger Root Hair Cream

For Spritz's:

Enso's Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed
Afroveda's Moringa & Ginseng
Jasmine's Silk Detangler
Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster
Njoi Herbal Tea Hair Spritz
MyHoneyChild Herbal Hair Cocktail
WEN* Have Fig/Sweet Almond Spritz's haven't tried yet*

The Difference:

Wiggin' It. I've upped my Moisturizing & Sealing since being under the Wig (PS). Deep into my Stretch I'll occasionally "Baggy" a few hours before bedtime, if I feel my hair needs it.


----------



## taz007 (Jul 25, 2011)

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?*  I am gonna have to say that it is closer to never lately (the past year).  Hangs head in shame.  

*What do you use?*  Uh, see above.  I am surprised that I still have hair on my head.

*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?*   In the beginning, I used to moisturize, steam, condition, co-wash, henna, errything, etc 1-2 times per day.

I'm 'bout to up my moisturizing game, however, starting tomorrow.  I mixed up some homemade conditioner that I can't wait to try.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 25, 2011)

How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?
Mostly 1x

What do you use?
Bee Mine Luscious Balanced Cream Moisturizer

What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey? 
Use to moisturize 2x daily, now I can get by with 1x


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 25, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> IntheMix08
> 
> I forgot I had the GVP.. #9. I read so many reviews that it was good only for blowdrying. I was going to return it because I did not need another blow dry creme.
> 
> ...



Myjourney2009
I'm glad you like it too.  I know it's more protein than moisture compared to other leave-ins, but I like it.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 25, 2011)

IntheMix08 said:


> Myjourney2009
> I'm glad you like it too.  I know it's more protein than moisture compared to other leave-ins, but I like it.



That is why I purchased it for the protein because my hair likes products that contain it more.


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 25, 2011)

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?
*
Every night.

*What do you use?
*
Hairveda Whipped Creme Ends Hydration
HE LTR

_*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?* _

I part my hair in four sections rather than just applying to the length in one big pony.
Pay special attention to my ends.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 25, 2011)

sunnieb - I'd take MJ's (Myjourney2009) head of hair anyday. It's gorgeous! I love the density and sheen. Excellent progress MJ! 

againstallodds - Whipped Ends makes my hair sticky. Do you use a very tiny amount? Perhaps I used too much.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 25, 2011)

divachyk said:


> sunnieb - I'd take MJ's (Myjourney2009) head of hair anyday. It's gorgeous! I love the density and sheen. Excellent progress MJ!
> 
> againstallodds - Whipped Ends makes my hair sticky. Do you use a very tiny amount? Perhaps I used too much.



Diva girl thank you very much but I still have a long way to go. I have so many different textures running around in here because I still have not gotten the self relaxing down yet. Your length is what I hope to have one day. Sometimes the density of my hair gets to me but I just deal with it. I cant imagine dealing with this hair at your length.

Give yourself some credit your hair looks great.

Oh and that sheen is from GVP Chi silk infusion


----------



## HauteHippie (Jul 25, 2011)

I just realized that I voted incorrectly. Or well... it depends. If I'm wearing a twist-out, I moisturize a couple of times a week. I pretty much moisturize my edges daily and the top of my hair...and the back. I'm probably neglecting the middle.

What do you use? Spray with Aussie Moist or Jane Carter Leave-In, then Giovanni Direct-In, then Jane Carter Nourish and Shine at least on my ends.

What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?
I used to be a Mixtress. I still like/use aloe/water, but I don't feel like mixing up a whole bunch of stuff. I use Aussie Moist instead of aloe/water more now b/c that's what I have. I'll probably snip off a piece of my beautiful aloe leaf to put in my Aussie Moist soon. My (male) roommates are going to think I'm so weird...


----------



## LushLox (Jul 26, 2011)

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?*
Once a day, at night before donning the scarf. I do not use a lot though as I progress further into my stretch I use more.

*What do you use?*
I rotate between:-

Darcy's Botanical Peach Kernal Creme
HairVeda Whipped Ends
Neutrogena Triple Silk
Keracare Creme Hairdress
Keracare Moisturising Overnight Treatment
Phytospecific Ultra Repair Night Treatment
Seal with Gleau oil

*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?*

Not much, I'm not as heavy handed with it, and I know what products I need to use at different stages of my stretch. I've also incorporated the use of overnight treatments which I have found very beneficial. My hair seems much stronger now overall.


----------



## Mische (Jul 26, 2011)

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?*
Twice a day. I moisturize and seal about an hour before bed and then again in the morning. During my morning routine I use less sections and product. It's really just for fun--moisturizing and sealing is my favorite part of my regimen. 
*
What do you use?*
Darcy's Botanicals Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme sealed with either Nutiva unrefined coconut oil or Hairveda Vatika Frosting.

*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?
*I now apply in multiple sections on each side starting from the bottom up in layered sections. My hair isn't all one length, and when I stopped acting like it was I saw a huge difference in breakage. I used to just plop it on and the only layer of hair reaping any benefits was the top.


----------



## belldandy (Jul 26, 2011)

once or twice a day with a homemade hair cream i made up.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 26, 2011)

Myjourney2009 - (((hugs))) thank you for the compliment. I have the Silk Infusion and shoot, I didn't get all that sheen. Are you sure you're not holding back some secret potion?


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 26, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Myjourney2009 - (((hugs))) thank you for the compliment. I have the Silk Infusion and shoot, I didn't get all that sheen. Are you sure you're not holding back some secret potion?




Not at all. Thats all I used. Maybe its also a combination of the flash from my camera.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 26, 2011)

How often do you moisturize?
3x's a week

How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?
1x on wash day

What do you use?
Elasta QP Mango Butter or Bee Mine Luscious 

What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?
The frequency, I used to moisturize every day, twice a day, but I've learned that if I use the right products to clean and moisturize my hair on wash day, my hair will stay moisturized a long time, so I do not have to moisturize until about the end of the week.

On wash day, I follow my regimen, ending by spraying my leave-in on and applying Hemp seed butter to my ends. This leaves my hair moisturized for at least 4 days, I apply castor oil to my ends about the 2nd and 3rd day after washing to ensure they continue to act right, and then on days 4 and 6 I moisturize my ends, no sealing.


----------



## Dommo (Jul 26, 2011)

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?*

Wash day only (could be once a week, sometimes twice or when i'm lazy in 10 days)

I don't like greasy or weighed down hair and I don't need it since I deep condition. 

*What do you use?*

-Oribe supershine moisturizing cream
-Kerastase Nutri-thermique or ciment thermique(if I need a lil something extra)
-Kerastase Masquintense (i experiment and always come back to this)

*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?* 

When I started I used to jump on all of these band wagons and use all of this oil, pre-poo, steam, henna, etc. 

I realized that none of that is necessary and I get the best results doing what I've always done which is to deep condition on wash day, use a light leave-in, drink plenty of water and exercise.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 26, 2011)

IntheMix08

Thanks again for mentioning the #9. I cant get over how fantastic my hair feels.


----------



## LiftedUp (Jul 26, 2011)

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?*

I use a leave-in once per week while my hair is wet.  I do it more for strength than moisture.  I use ORS Leave-in.

I moisturize with a moisturizer every other day.  I use ORS Hair Fertilizer.\

I do however use the carrot oil in the tube daily.

*What do you use?

What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?

*I no longer moisturize twice daily.  My hair retains moisture better now and what it doesn't need just sits there and makes my hair greasy.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 26, 2011)

Myjourney2009 - I had #9 and returned it -- drats! Must repurchase later on.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 26, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Myjourney2009 - I had #9 and returned it -- drats! Must repurchase later on.




I had mine hanging on the front door to return it as well. I am glad I did not. 

You only need a little bit too.


----------



## Bnster (Jul 26, 2011)

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?*
2 x day

*What do you use?*
Mostly use a water base leave-in - NTM
If my hair is not responding to it I will then turn to a oil base  - Beemine Luscious Leave-In conditioner.
Seal with oil

*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?*

B4 my journey I never moisturized my hair so dry city.  When I started I was looking for products that worked for my hair and didn't find it until I stumble upon NTM.  The combination of washing my hair more, doing DC and putting in leave-ins has helped my hair from being dried out and soft.  I just try not to be heavy handed.  
I find once you stick to a product you know how much you need so your hair isn't greasy.


----------



## hothair (Jul 26, 2011)

Usually once a day. If it needs more I would do more, I use Giovanni Direct leave in and seal lightly with almond/EVOO mix. I tend to not moisturise the first day or two after I wash.


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 26, 2011)

divachyk said:


> sunnieb - I'd take MJ's (Myjourney2009) head of hair anyday. It's gorgeous! I love the density and sheen. Excellent progress MJ!
> 
> againstallodds - Whipped Ends makes my hair sticky. Do you use a very tiny amount? Perhaps I used too much.



divachyk I do, less then dime sized. If I use too much, my hair feels weighed down.


----------



## LadyB_rob (Jul 26, 2011)

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?*
Every day

*What do you use?*
Bee Mine Luscious Balanced Cream Moisturizer or Hawaiian 14-n-1

*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?*
Use to moisturize 2x daily (morning and evening) now only moisturize at night


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Jul 26, 2011)

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in? *
1x a day (usually at night)

*What do you use? *
Right now I'm just using regular Elasta QP conditioner w/water mixed

*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?*
The first time I was relaxed, I only used Pink Oil Moisturizer to moisturize my hair. Sorry hair!


----------



## Luscious850 (Jul 27, 2011)

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in? *

2x a day, every single day

*What do you use? *

Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship

*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey? *

There really isn't a difference other than the product I use. I love HE LTR sometimes I mix it with some homemade whipped shea butter and I seal with oil.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jul 27, 2011)

I apply a water based moisturizer to my ends as needed. This is usually 1-2 times a week between washes.

ETA: I used to moisturize and seal daily. But, my hair doesn't need that anymore. I've got a whole new head of hair from when I've started so I've got a fresh palatte and not trying to correct any damage.


----------



## Oasis (Jul 27, 2011)

i twist my hair once a week and i use Hawaiian Silky as my product but outside of that i don't moisturize.

i always say i'm going to but it never happens. my hair is really suffering but i can't find anything that works.


----------



## taz007 (Jul 28, 2011)

I just started a new daily moisturizing routine and I can already see/feel a difference.  I just wish that I wasn't so hair lazy lately


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey ladies! Nice to still see a few relaxed heads around here 

How often do you moisturize?
approx 3x a week

How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?
1x on wash day

What do you use?
Spring/Summer-Scurl (I saturate my hair to the point were it stays wet)
I have YET to find a good moisturizer for fall/winter

What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?
Not much. In the beginning, I moisturized and sealed daily but now I only moisturize a few times a week. It works for me. I was just feeling my hair and it feels extremely soft even though it's been 2 days since I moisturized


----------



## camilla (Jul 28, 2011)

AS NEEDED It depends on how i I am wearing my hair. when i am in protective styles i spray daily when i wear my hair out every day to every other day

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?*
every day when my hair is not in a wrap style ntm silk touch mixed with aussie moist leave in

*What do you use?*
elasta qp mango butter like it but. looking for a replacement long term relationship for braid or twist outs  but. looking for a replacement 

*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?*
I  do it in sections now my hair is ALOT thicker and i had thick hair to begin with


----------



## danysedai (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm really bad at being consistent so I'll moisturize as needed same as camilla above.

I moisturize with a leave in on wash day, so that's once sometimes twice per week.

I use Kerastase Night Serum as a moisturizer, Kerastase Sublimateur Jour as a daily moisturizer and I do not seal. Lately I've been using Kerastase Nectar Thermique as a leave in.

There is no difference between how I moisturize now and at the beginning as I was not consistent then and I'm not consistent now. The only thing is that I've found my perfect moisturizer in the K Night serum and the Sublimateur Jour.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 28, 2011)

againstallodds - I scaled back on the amount of Whipped Ends and


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2011)

divachyk  Glad you made it work for you.


----------



## nyreeroberts1 (Jul 28, 2011)

My answers:

How often do you moisturize with a leave-in? 

2x a day, everyday! 

What do you use? 

CHI Silk Infusion in the morning and Castor Oil at night before I put in my flexi rods. I also mix in a little Salerm21 with both oils.

What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey? 

I used to use ORS Olive Oil and Profectiv Healthy Ends (thick and creamy) when my hair was shorter and when I bunned daily. Since I realized my hair needs more moisture, I DC weekly with Nexxus Humectress which allows me to use less products overall.


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 28, 2011)

divachyk said:


> againstallodds - I scaled back on the amount of Whipped Ends and



divachyk Yay!!! I'm happy you got better results!


----------



## Dee_33 (Jul 29, 2011)

I add my leave-in 1x a week after co-washing.  I don't moisturize between co-washing.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 29, 2011)

How often do you moisturize with a leave-in? I don't use a leave-in but I do a moisturizing cream base product that I use daily..

What do you use? Motions Daily Hairdress for coarse hair

What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey? Not much that's different, just trying to stay consistant has definitely helped alot.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jul 29, 2011)

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?*
After washing and occasionally throughout the week depending on what my hair needs.  I sometimes use my leave in, sometimes use other moisturizers.

*What do you use?*
Bee Mine Deja's Hair Milk, Bee Mine Luscious Balanced Cream Moisturizer, S-Curl

*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?*
Nothing really.  I pretty much do it the same way.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 29, 2011)

nyreeroberts1 - Where have *you *been????

You can't just come up in this thread posting and what not with that awesome siggy pic!  

Come on over to the relaxed hair thread and spill the deets on how you rollerset your 17 weeks post hair.  Your results are amazing!

I'll tag you in the thread!  Join us!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 30, 2011)

luving me said:


> I add my leave-in 1x a week after co-washing.  I don't moisturize between co-washing.




luving me

Interesting. Why not?


----------



## Dee_33 (Jul 30, 2011)

^^^my hair stays moisturized between co-washes.  As long as I use a good leave-in I don't have to moisturize during the week.


----------



## NYDee (Jul 30, 2011)

People who moisturize dry hair, do you do it when you plan to wear your hair out straight for a while? If yes, doesn't it weigh it down?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 31, 2011)

NYDee, I try to be super light handed.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 31, 2011)

NYDee, As divachyk said, just be super light handed, not more than a quarter sized amount for your whole head. If you moisturize at night, in the morning your hair will have soaked up most of the moisturizer, so you will have that light hair we all enjoy.


----------



## SleekyHair (Jul 31, 2011)

I moisturize my hair with a leave in on wash days. I almost never moisturize in-between washes. If I do, I only use a pea sized amount. Less is more with my hair.  I like to use that Fekkai glossing cream or the John Freida secret weapon.


----------



## NYDee (Jul 31, 2011)

Anyone know of a moisturizing serum like product? Those lotion types dull my sleek rollerset result. 

I'm also looking for non-crunchy hold spray or leave-in. Recommendations appreciated.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 31, 2011)

NYDee said:


> Anyone know of a moisturizing serum like product? Those lotion types dull my sleek rollerset result.
> 
> I'm also looking for *non-crunchy hold spray* or leave-in. Recommendations appreciated.



I like Sebastian Shaper Plus Spray.


----------



## NYDee (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you. I will check it out.



IntheMix08 said:


> I like Sebastian Shaper Plus Spray.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 31, 2011)

NYDee, what style are you trying to achieve? flat iron, roller set or air dry?


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 31, 2011)

I used to do it every day but I realized that I was just applying product on top of product for no reason. My hair was not dry I just thought it was something I should have been doing. I now only moisturize once a week midweek.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 31, 2011)

IntheMix08 said:


> I like Sebastian Shaper Plus Spray.



http://www.sallybeauty.com/hair-spray/GVP14,default,pd.html


----------



## marta9227 (Aug 1, 2011)

Twice a day using scurl and wheat germ oil now although that varies. The moisture is what is important its the only thing that grows my hair!

Sent from my LG Optimus M using LG Optimus M


----------



## Nat1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?*

Twice a day

*What do you use?*

HE LTR and Elasta QP Olive Oil and Mango Butter, and to I seal with Moroccan Oil

*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?*

I'm still at the beginning of my hair journey so I'm still trying to figure out what works for me. I never used to moisturise my hair twice a day, but now that I am co-washing and airdrying I have upped the moisture intake to try and combat frizzy ends!


----------



## LushLox (Sep 10, 2011)

Dommo said:


> *How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?*
> 
> Wash day only (could be once a week, sometimes twice or when i'm lazy in 10 days)
> 
> ...




I tried some of this yesterday, it's very nice. It has a highly perfumed scent though, very expensive smelling!


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Sep 10, 2011)

What about fine haired ladies... how often for you? I just relaxed and was considering doing nothing until next wash day.


----------



## HauteHippie (Sep 10, 2011)

@myjourney

Do you know what it was a/b sealing that didn't work for you?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 13, 2011)

Anybody else need to vote...


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 13, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Anybody else need to vote...


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 13, 2011)

Nix08 said:


>



What chu talmbout?


----------



## divachyk (Sep 13, 2011)

Nix08 and sunnieb - you girls are trouble. 

I will increase my moisturizing to 2x daily for the fall/winter. Plus, it will help me put a dent in some product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2011)

Still 2x Per Day, because I am still PS'ing under durag & wig.  

And now that Fall is upon us, I will definitely be sticking with this same Regi.  

Only more Butters, Creams, Pomades, Oils and Heavier Lotions.


----------



## Napp (Sep 15, 2011)

Is it necessary to moisturize zand seal daily with a leave in/water based product? My hair still feels nice and smooth and still has plenty of bounce. I just put 4 drops of kera pro antifrizz serum on the ends every night.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 16, 2011)

Napp said:


> Is it necessary to moisturize zand seal daily with a leave in/water based product? My hair still feels nice and smooth and still has plenty of bounce. I just put 4 drops of kera pro antifrizz serum on the ends every night.



Napp - It really depends on your hair.  I _have_ to moisturize 2x a day for optimal moisture retention.  However, my hair is dry and coarse.  Always has been and always will be.  It's just the way it is.  I don't seal 2x daily though.  Only as needed.  

Sounds like your hair is doing fine.  Just be sure you pay close attention to your ends.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 16, 2011)

@Napp - I agree with sunnieb except that I can get by with moisturizing 1x daily and rarely sealing when the climate is great and I've been staying on point and on schedule with my regi. During the winter and periods of time when I can't dedicate as much time to my hair, I will up the m/s to 2x daily for safekeeping. 

Let your hair drive the frequency and technique used. I once read in LHCF thread that nicely moisturized hair feels cool to the touch. This theory holds true for me. When my hair isn't moisturized properly, I will touch it and it feels everything but cool to the touch. When you achieve the cool to the touch feeling you'll be like a-ha, that's what she was talking about if you haven't achieved it already.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 18, 2011)

I voted a few times a week, but I should have voted as needed.  

On wash days I use a liquid, the creamy leave in, then seal with oil. On non-wash days I mist with a liquid leave in then seal with a touch of oil.  If my hair is really dry, and for some reason I cannot wash, I use a creamy leave in as well.  I don't overdo it because I have fine hair.  

At the beginning of my HJ my hair did not retain moisture and I moisturized twice a day because I had to.  After I learned about the cause of that (high porosity), and discovered the cure (Roux PC) My hair now does well with retaining moisture.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 26, 2011)

bump bump bump


----------



## 4mia (Oct 27, 2011)

i am still struggling with the whole moisturizer thing. I have no idea if I should use a water based or an oil based. my hair tends to dry out really bad. I was using a conditioner and water spritz however that defeats the whole purpose when wearing my hair straight.
any suggestions, what products are you all using?


----------



## GIJane (Nov 23, 2011)

4mia said:


> i am still struggling with the whole moisturizer thing. I have no idea if I should use a water based or an oil based. my hair tends to dry out really bad. I was using a conditioner and water spritz however that defeats the whole purpose when wearing my hair straight.
> any suggestions, what products are you all using?


 
bump... bump


----------



## bajanplums1 (Nov 23, 2011)

maybe i'm doing something wrong, but once i deep condition, i find that my hair does not need anything else until wash day. The more product I add during the week just makes it limp. thoughts?


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 23, 2011)

4mia said:


> i am still struggling with the whole moisturizer thing. I have no idea if I should use a water based or an oil based. my hair tends to dry out really bad. I was using a conditioner and water spritz however that defeats the whole purpose when wearing my hair straight.
> any suggestions, what products are you all using?



4mia - My hair is extremely dry and coarse.  I moisturize 2x daily with ORS Carrot Oil first followed by NTM Silk Touch.  Do you cowash?



bajanplums1 said:


> maybe i'm doing something wrong, but once i deep condition, i find that my hair does not need anything else until wash day. The more product I add during the week just makes it limp. thoughts?



bajanplums1 - doesn't mean you're doing something wrong, your hair just doesn't need moisturizer that often.  I moisturize the heck outta my hair and it's not limp at all.  Just the nature of the beast.   Also, be sure you use a clarifying shampoo 1-2x a month just to be sure you remove all product build up.  This helps keep limp looking hair at bay.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Nov 23, 2011)

Every night I spray (HS 14 n 1) in my hand and smooth it around my head after I wrap it since I wear my hair down. I next put (*Africa’s Best Organics Carrot Tea-Tree Oil Therapy For Body Hair and Scalp*)I feel like my hair becomes too oily. Then I put on a stockiin cap and a hair bonnet.

Its fine in the morning though........sometimes


----------



## theLovelyStyle (Nov 23, 2011)

I use cantu shea butter as my moisturizer.

I use this product to moisturize everyday...especially these roots after several weeks post! LOL


----------



## HauteHippie (Nov 23, 2011)

^^^^ me, too! I'd dropped it for like a year and just found the last (unopened) jar I'd randomly bought earlier this year! I uses it tonight while twisting my hair 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## HauteHippie (Nov 23, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I once read in LHCF thread that nicely moisturized hair feels cool to the touch. This theory holds true for me. When my hair isn't moisturized properly, I will touch it and it feels everything but cool to the touch. When you achieve the cool to the touch feeling you'll be like a-ha, that's what she was talking about if you haven't achieved it already.



Aw, man! I don't get this at all divachyk

How can hair be cool to the touch unless you're in a cold room? Will it feel like metal? I wear my hair out the most when I go home. It's hot and humid. Will it ever feel cool to the touch? Aw, shucks... I'm so confused. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## divachyk (Nov 26, 2011)

HauteHippie cool to the touch is a feeling that is hard to explain but once you achieve it you will know it. The best I can explain cool hair is how hair would feel on a cold winter's day when exposed to the cool temps if worn out. Except, this cool to the touch feeling is achieved in any climate. The room doesn't have to be cold for your hair to feel cool to the touch.


----------



## HauteHippie (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay, thanks. Sounds like Hair Nirvana. I shall keep trying. Right now, my hair feels like steel wool (and not cool to the touch).

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## blackpearl81 (Nov 27, 2011)

Once daily but since using Fermodyl on wash days I can get away with every other day


----------



## kupenda (Nov 28, 2011)

blackpearl81 said:


> Once daily but since using Fermodyl on wash days I can get away with every other day



@ blackpearl81 what can you tell me about this fermodyl? What do you use particularly? And how?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Meritamen (Nov 28, 2011)

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?*
I don't use leave-ins - they do_ BAD BAD_ things to my hair. Instead I just use a moisturizer cream or butter. I say that re-dampen, moisturize, and seal my hair whenever it is dry and needs it.

*What do you use?*
Since it is winter it is time to bust out the Qhemet. I use the QB Aethiopika Twisting Butter and coconut/rice bran oil mix after dampening my hair.

*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?*
When I first started out my hair was very damaged and in poor shape so I had to moisturize daily sometimes twice a day. After a while it turned to every other day and now I can go about every 3-4 days in-between moisturizing and sealing with no ill effects. The better I consistently care for it the healthier it becomes which means the better my hair can hold onto the moisture added to it.


----------



## danysedai (Dec 6, 2011)

divachyk, I was touching my hair today and remembered your post, it does indeed feel cool to the touch. yay!!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 6, 2011)

danysedai said:


> @divachyk, I was touching my hair today and remembered your post, it does indeed feel cool to the touch. yay!!


danysedai
Congrats!!  Thanks for letting me know. Cool to the touch is such a hard feeling to explain but when you achieve it, you just know it. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## NickiWI (Dec 6, 2011)

I moisturize once a day with African Royale Hot Six oil


----------



## danysedai (Dec 7, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Cool to the touch is such a hard feeling to explain but when you achieve it, you just know it. Wouldn't you agree?



divachyk, yes it's hard to explain just like you said and it cannot be chalked up to cold weather, or the temperature in the room, hair strands feel smooth and silky, it kinda feels cool the way a silk scarf feels cool to the touch.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 7, 2011)

danysedai - ITA with the silk scarf. I think that's an on point description.


----------



## blackpearl81 (Dec 8, 2011)

Every night with NTM leave-in...


----------



## lustrous (Jan 2, 2012)

*sigh* i need to step up my moisturizing game. you ladies are putting me to shame. really though.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 2, 2012)

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?* once a day

*What do you use?* Mizani Coconut Souffle and Keracare Essential Oil to seal

*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?*  i used to do it 2x a day and was heavy handed with products.  my hair was so coated and would create breakage, stickiness since it is very fine.

now i apply dime size amounts.  i think when my new growth gets really crazy, i will spray a little moisturizer only to my roots.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 2, 2012)

NickiWI - Welcome!  Glad you came out of lurking and posted!  Love your hair!


----------



## dinarine (Jan 2, 2012)

Twice a day.. I just recently made a daily moisturizer that has worked better than any other.. I mix in a spray bottle my herble essence long term relationship conditioner & neutrogena triple moisture leave in conditioner & water.. Best moisturizer ever.. This stopped my hair breakage!


----------



## xcuzememiss (Jan 4, 2012)

Well at the start of my journey i used to use Elasta Qp Mango Butter ( remember that ya'll!! lol) I then started using only leave in conditioners (Lacio Lacio (mink oil formula), Salerm 21) But since i used up both of them I've gone back to the mango butter, its the new formula with olive oil.. I think i like this one better. But I'll moisturize like 2 times daily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2012)

Still M&S'ing twice a day. Keepin' it Cool to the Touch.

Wiggin' it through this Winter (and it is COLD). I noticed I was wrapping my durag too tight, so I am in a Nylon Wig Cap to avoid any additional breakage/damage.

So, I have to keep my Moisture Level(s) on point until I find a replacement for the nylon wig cap.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2012)

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?
*I have to be honest, I have been sorely lacking in this area for over a year. I would do so whenever I felt like it which was not often at all - I was wayyyyyyy too busy too. 


*What do you use?*
I am now using KeraCare Oil Moisturizer with Jojoba Oil which I love an aweful lot. It is extremely moisturizing and leaves my hair incredibly soft, especially when I seal it in with jbco. My actual leave-in is also by KeraCare but I only use it after I wash/cowash my hair.


*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?* 
In the beginning of my hhj, I was taking far better care of my hair and slacked in a major way last year. I noticed that when I was not moisturizing regularly, I had massive amounts of split ends. 

I just cut it all off over a week ago and is now moisturizing my ends once a day to once once every other day because I am a little heavy-handed some days. My strands feel a lot better now, I must admit. I can't let go like that again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2012)

Aggie

I'm glad you are getting things back on point.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, I am too and thanks hun. My hair grows a lot faster when I am diligently taking good care of it, you know, dcing, treatments, moisturizing and sealing but it does equally as bad as when I am doing too much to it as well. I just have to maintain a nice balance of what I do/not do to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2012)

Aggie Nice Curlies in your Siggy.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm newly natural, but when I was relaxed--or as I now prefer to say ahem--chemically straightened [] , I moisturized at least once a day with Lustrasilk Moisture Max.  I discovered it while I was also color-treated--in winter and was struggling with dryness.   I don't think I ever had a dry hair day after that.  I used that product for at least 15 years, with one caveat:  I was a frequent washer.  Every 1 - 3 days.  If you co-wash or wash less than weekly, you'd probably experience build up.  Say whatcha want about mineral oil--it was my friend


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 3, 2012)

Getting lazy with my moisturizing, so I'm reading through threads to get some motivation.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 3, 2012)

I moisturize and Seal once a week, twice the max, but usually only one time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2012)

Still x2 per day, because I'm still Wiggin' it.


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 3, 2012)

I moisturize 1-2 times a day religiously! I dont worry about my hair being weighed down because I use lighter products like the Mizani Coconut Souffle (which is a whipped water based moisturizer) and light oils to seal like Jojoba, Argan, or Coconut (a little heavier). I used to only Moisturize every 3-4 days, but since Ive done it every day my hairs health has been SIGNIFICANTLY better!


----------



## mamaore (Mar 3, 2012)

I moisturize 2ce daily with my Aohsr, avj spritz.
I'm on the hunt for water based moisturizers.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 3, 2012)

It varies based on my hair needs. Right now it's 2x daily.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Mar 3, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?


Typically once every two days. Or whenever my hair feels dry. My rule is to never go 3 days without moisturizing my hair.




> What do you use?


I don't use leave ins (I just order Kinky Curly Knot Today Leave-In) but I use Elasta QP Olive Oil & Mango Butter for now and seal with castor oil. I sometimes use shea butter as well.



> What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?


Only thing I do different is sealing with an oil. I never even heard about sealing in the moisture and used hair "lotions" with mineral oil which eventually made my hair dry. 

Sealing has made a world of a difference and my hair is looking and doing so much better now.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 4, 2012)

At least once a day and sometimes twice because my hair is doing so well now because of it, I really don't want to mess it up....again. 

I really hate setbacks and my ends really love and respond well to moisture, so I'll keep it up as best I can. You know I think I posted in here already


----------



## JudithO (Apr 5, 2012)

Bumping.......


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 5, 2012)

I SHOULD moisturize more than I do, I do every day or two, I need to do it twice a day


----------



## IMFOCSD (Apr 5, 2012)

Since I do the GHE overnight every night, I spray my hair with water/conditioner and seal with castor oil hair moisturizer a few times a week.

In the begining of my journey I was doing many things wrong including not moisturizing at all smh.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 25, 2012)

I m&s 2x daily.


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 25, 2012)

Question for some of y'all: how long does your moisturizing process take? Are you mainly focusing on your ends?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 16, 2012)

sharifeh said:
			
		

> Question for some of y'all: how long does your moisturizing process take? Are you mainly focusing on your ends?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Literally like 2 min. I put castor oil which is in my applicator bottle and run it all around  through to my scalp which take seconds and put my mizani souffle on my hair and take some castor oil in my hands and rub hands together on my ends and the rest on my hair to seal and comb through


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (May 17, 2012)

Ok ladies so when u are wearing your hair in a wrap, how do u keep it up being as though m&s'ing is messing up the bumped ends???


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 17, 2012)

LoveBeautyKisses said:
			
		

> Ok ladies so when u are wearing your hair in a wrap, how do u keep it up being as though m&s'ing is messing up the bumped ends???



I use to wear my hair wrapped every night but now I wear roller sets a lot so now when I go to the salon and get my color I wrap it for that week. I don't do anything to keep up my curled ends and don't really care if after a while it gets straight I just apply my castor oil to my ends, try not to go to have comb through and wrap and surprisingly it doesn't get to straight after I take it out, each Dalit get straighter because the build up but that's ok because I do my hair every week but if I did it every two weeks it would be curled under one week and straightish or straight the following week


----------



## mochalocks (May 21, 2012)

Daily. Using roots of nature triple repair hairdress.


----------



## sckri23 (May 22, 2012)

Sofn'free gro healthy: milk protein and olive oil growth lotion on roots (seal with growth oil) and on ends (seal with grease) then brush down and seal everything with wrap lotion

Once or twice a week

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## divachyk (May 23, 2012)

I already answered but dropping by to say, now that the weather is nice and hot, I'm getting great moisture from using glycerin (Scurl).


----------



## D.Lisha (May 23, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> I already answered but dropping by to say, now that the weather is nice and hot, I'm getting great moisture from using glycerin (Scurl).



divachyk
So am I. This product works wonders for my NG as I stretch my relaxers. It is definitely a staple product in my regimen!

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## mamaore (Jun 14, 2012)

divachyk how do you use S-curl? Maybe I should consider purchasing a bottle.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 14, 2012)

mamaore said:


> @divachyk how do you use S-curl? Maybe I should consider purchasing a bottle.


mamaore, as a moisturizer or ng hdyrator. I either spritz ng for softer ng if that's my main focus. Or, spritz ng/length as daily moisturizer. Be sure to use when climate are optimum and don't overly apply. If I get too heavy handed, it makes my hair sticky, clump together and tangle.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 14, 2012)

i don't have Scurl, but i got Wave Nouveau and Taliah Waajid.  Hawaiian Silky 14n1 works good too.  i spray directly on my new growth first and then moisturize the length.  has been working very well for me and has helped me to stretch so far.  around this time i am usually screaming for a touchup. (8 weeks)


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 14, 2012)

I really need something at least midweek.  I don't want Profectiv or anything buttery that's going to be heavy like that.  I would do the Elasta QP H2O that I use as a leave-in, but I'd rather something not water-based.  I'm thinking about the Elasta QP Recovery.  I hear it's oil-based, but I've never seen how it really looks.  Googling it now.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 14, 2012)

Uhhhhhh it is water based.  Maybe I'll just spray some H2O after I rollerset.  It's so light-weight it shouldn't make it wet.  And even if it does, I'll all the way relaxed; so don't have to worry as much about reversion as when texlaxed.


----------



## Angela4769 (Jun 14, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @mamaore, as a moisturizer or ng hdyrator. I either spritz ng for softer ng if that's my main focus. Or, spritz ng/length as daily moisturizer. Be sure to use when climate are optimum and don't overly apply. If I get too heavy handed, it makes my hair sticky, clump together and tangle.


 
*I use Scurl every day religiously. I separate my hair into two sections and apply 2 sprays to my hand and apply to each section (concentrating on the ends) and my crown (total of 6 sprays). This way it is evenly applied, and no overkill. I seal with coconut oil. I haven't tried it on my NG, but I will because I need to learn how to detangle it (the NG) after 8 weeks post. *


----------



## Guinan (Jun 14, 2012)

I luv S-curl too. I also luv Elasta QP Mango butter. I use S-CURL as a leave-in and when I am stretching my relaxer. I use the Elasta mango butter when my hair is straight or in a pony.


----------



## baddison (Jun 14, 2012)

Yup - SCurl is a go-to for me.  I mix mine with a few teaspoons of jojoba oil, and spritz directly on my new growth.  Then I spray a few times into my hands, rub and apply to the length of my hair.  This is really a great moisture treatment for my hair.  My hair loves it.  I don't need to do it daily...perhaps two or three times a week.  My hair is usually in a bun, so the moisture is retained nicely.


----------



## irisak (Jun 14, 2012)

sckri23 said:


> Sofn'free gro healthy: milk protein and olive oil growth lotion on roots (seal with growth oil) and on ends (seal with grease) then brush down and seal everything with wrap lotion
> 
> Once or twice a week
> 
> *~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


What type of wrap lotion are you using to seal?


----------



## ThickRoot (Jun 14, 2012)

divachyk

I think cool to the touch is a perfect way to describe it, I know exactly what you mean. I tried to describe it like, it feels like water is trapped in your strands lol lol. No one knew what the heck I was talking about.


----------



## mamaore (Jun 14, 2012)

I only the cool to the touch feeling for only ten mins after I moisturize.


----------



## ThickRoot (Jun 14, 2012)

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?*

Every night.

*What do you use?*

If this KBB nectar continues to perform like this in fall/winter I'll be using it and the hair cream year round. If not I'll pull my Oyin Hair Dew back out. 
Also, right now I'm trying to use up some Bask Silk Detangling lotion.   

*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?* 

I tried to do it twice a day because that's what I thought I was "supposed" to do. I also just kind of took moisturizer and rubbed it in, now I section my hair and apply.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 9, 2012)

Myjourney2009 said:
			
		

> How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?
> 
> when my hair feels dry when my hair is up. When I wear my hair down I moisturize 2x's a day, in the morning just the top layer. In the evening the entire head.
> 
> ...



Where did you get the jessicurl aloeba daily conditioner?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 9, 2012)

I know I should really moisturize at least every few days, but I don't like heavy, weighed down hair.  Any of you ladies, who appreciate a nice swinging head of hair, moisturize daily and still have that *swing*?  If so, what products are you using to keep that *swing*?


----------



## 4mia (Aug 24, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> I know I should really moisturize at least every few days, but I don't like heavy, weighed down hair.  Any of you ladies, who appreciate a nice swinging head of hair, moisturize daily and still have that *swing*?  If so, what products are you using to keep that *swing*?


Good question


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 24, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> I know I should really moisturize at least every few days, but I don't like heavy, weighed down hair.  Any of you ladies, who appreciate a nice swinging head of hair, moisturize daily and still have that *swing*?  If so, what products are you using to keep that *swing*?



I moisturize 2x daily with ORS Carrot Oil and NTM and I'm able to swang my hair.

I this is attributable to:  cowashing every other day, clarifying weekly, and the fact that my hair is naturally dry, coarse, and thirsty.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Aug 25, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I know I should really moisturize at least every few days, but I don't like heavy, weighed down hair.  Any of you ladies, who appreciate a nice swinging head of hair, moisturize daily and still have that *swing*?  If so, what products are you using to keep that *swing*?



Yes DominicanBrazilian82 - Bee Mine Luscious or Aubrey Organics White Camellia (moisturizer) & avocado butter (sealer). 

White Camellia is a conditioner but moisturizes my hair very nicely.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 25, 2012)

Daily

I switch my water- based moisturizer daily


----------



## siick (Sep 7, 2012)

DAILY! 
if I'm not m&s w/scurl or AG fast food leave in, then I'm cowashing (cut it down to 1X wk for less manipulation)


----------



## siick (Sep 7, 2012)

mamaore said:
			
		

> divachyk how do you use S-curl? Maybe I should consider purchasing a bottle.



scurl is the TRUTH. I'm so mad at myself for ignoring it for so long


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 14, 2012)

Ill be moisturizing x2 a day with either
E QP mango butter
ORS Olive oil lotion
Nexxus Humectress condish 
Baba de Caracol moisturizer
Wen 613 Replenishing mist
John Freida Flawless Finishing creamed
Or one of my leave ins
As I Am
Aveeno Nourish
Giovanni Direct
Giovanni Brazilian Keratin
Silicon mix
Salerm b5 or
Redken Smooth down butter treat


----------



## Monaleezza (Sep 26, 2012)

divachyk said:


> I already answered but dropping by to say, now that the weather is nice and hot, I'm getting great moisture from using glycerin (Scurl).



divachyk Glycerin AND Scurl or just Scurl as glycerin?? 
Just clarifying.


----------



## Monaleezza (Sep 26, 2012)

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?*
I moisturise daily or every other (depending on if I'm taking down yesterdays hair style)

*What do you use?*
I use Aussie as a moisturising Leave in.  And Vitale Olive Oil as a Protein Leave in.  And Wave Nuveaux Daily Humectant as a lotion.  (I mix and vary between the 3 at the moment)
I'm considering purchasing s-curl, I've heard so much about it. 

*What's different about how you moisturise now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?*
I don't yet have a fixed regime, or set products that I use.  
But I'm certainly doing it more regularly and choosing styles that allow me the flexibility of adding moisture when it's needed.
With my flexi rod sets I wouldn't moisturise for fear I'd have limp curls the next day.  Now I've learnt to moisturise my curls at night and stick in a couple of flexi-rods immediately after and in the morning the curls are good as new.  A great way to protect my ends.
__________________


----------



## divachyk (Sep 26, 2012)

Monaleezza said:


> @divachyk Glycerin AND Scurl or just Scurl as glycerin??
> Just clarifying.


Scurl which contains glycerin. I don't use glycerin by itself. Monaleezza


----------



## spellinto (Sep 26, 2012)

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?*

Two times a day.  At night I moisturize my entire head in 4+ sections (after I detangle), and in the morning I moisturize my ends while they're in a ponytail before I bun.

*What do you use?*
First I spritz a section with my moisturizing spritz, composed of 50% water, 25% Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave In, and 25% oil of choice (currently using safflower oil).  Then I add another layer of NTM Leave In directly onto my ends, since they are prone to drying out the fastest.  Finally, I seal with my oil of choice.  Currently alternating between 100% safflower oil and 100% jojoba oil.  

*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey? *

I pay more attention to my ends because I am determined to lower/eliminate the amount of split ends.  So far so good!  I also moisturize with a spritz, something I didn't do in the beginning of my HJ, because it absorbs nicely into my hair and is more mobile & convenient when I'm on the go.
__________________


----------



## crazytrish75 (Dec 1, 2012)

I MUST moisturize twice a day, especially if I am deep in a stretch. About 8 weeks post, my NG really starts drying out and I will have breakage at the demarcation line if I don't stay on top of things.

I started off using NTM triple silk, which was good, but not quite enough. So now I spritz with my own mix ( aloe vera juice, rosewater and distilled water) then apply Nexxus Humectruss condish, seal with EVCO. If my hair is feeling particularly crispy, I will apply Scurl and seal with my shea butter mix (shea butter, evco, vit e and coconut cream fragrance added). 

My ends stay pretty moisturized due to my choice of protective style. I wear a french twist 98% of the time, other times bun or french braid. When I began my HHJ, my hair was in a horrible thin, see-thru W shape from years of overpocessing and heat damage. My crown and nape was *severly *chewed up. So I have been incessantly babying that area to get it  back to healthy and even. I have my EVCO in a squirt bottle and I warm it up until it is liquid and squirt it all down my crown and middle nape (which is my worst area) after applying my leave in. Then I french twist my hair. My ends end up getting tucked into that oily strip, which keeps them moisturized. Works beautifully !!! And I have seen incredible improvement doing this. Slowly but surely, my hair is coming along. 

I also cowash 2-3 times a week. I also want to add, that i have toyed with the idea of transitioning many times since joining the board. Besides the fact that I adore straight hair, the condition of my new growth when it comes in leads me to think that natural hair on me would require constant, continual pampering, even more so than relaxed hair. No thanks...


----------



## Hyacinthe (Dec 2, 2012)

I usually moisturize once a day and twice a day when Im in a stretch paying close attention to my Ng as well as my ends.

my go to moisturizer is Scurl,it works for me.
I tried to be fancy and try other stuff but why fix what aint broken.


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 2, 2012)

1-2x day. I can't stand dry hair. Honestly, I'd pick slightly greasy hair over dry hair any day.

I mainly use Elasta QP Olive Oil and Mango Butter to moisturize; sometimes I'll use Cantu Shea Butter or Aussie Split Protector. To seal I'll use a mix of oils (sweet almond, castor, some essential oils) or shea butter.

In the beginning of my journey, I was using products that didn't work with my hair and I didn't section my hair to get all of it.


----------



## sckri23 (Jan 1, 2013)

TheVioletVee said:


> 1-2x day. I can't stand dry hair. Honestly, I'd pick slightly greasy hair over dry hair any day.
> 
> I mainly use Elasta QP Olive Oil and Mango Butter to moisturize; sometimes I'll use Cantu Shea Butter or Aussie Split Protector. To seal I'll use a mix of oils (sweet almond, castor, some essential oils) or shea butter.
> 
> In the beginning of my journey, I was using products that didn't work with my hair and I didn't section my hair to get all of it.



I want to try Elasta QP, right now I use Hollywood Beauty Olive Creme Hairdress


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 16, 2013)

I've always moisturized daily, but with Bee Mine moisturizer I only need to moisturize every 2 or 3 days!


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 17, 2013)

How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?
I can go 2-3x a week, but I just prefer daily as a precaution. Since I do sections now, not as heavy handed. If during the week my hair feel super moist, I wont moisturize anymore.
I moisturize nightly and seal in the morning (or before styling). For some this may not sound right, but for a rollersetter, this works.

What do you use?
Currently digging Darcy's Botanicals Sweet Cocoa Bean Hair Whip. Not heavy and great for those with thick and/or low po strands

What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey?
I didnt moisturize until my hair was dry. 
Now, while I tried to stick with lighter, water-based and natural creams, I learned that heavier butter based ones do the trick.


----------



## ElegantElephant (Feb 17, 2013)

I just tried S Curl, the new formula with Argan and olive oil,  on yesterday. Maybe I used too much because my swag is gone and my hair is stiff and feels filmy(?).  I used it on the length of my hair and used coconut oil on the end.  Any suggestions?


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 17, 2013)

ElegantElephant said:


> I just tried S Curl, the new formula with Argan and olive oil,  on yesterday. Maybe I used too much because my swag is gone and my hair is stiff and feels filmy(?).  I used it on the length of my hair and used coconut oil on the end.  Any suggestions?



Hello lady!  I use Scurl & don't get stiff hair. Just soft & moisturized. If you use coconut oil and its cold outside, the coconut oil will solidify & make your hair stiff. I use coconut oil in warmer months only.


----------



## ElegantElephant (Feb 17, 2013)

bebezazueta, thanks for responding.  Hopefully, you don't mind answering a couple of questions: what kind of oil do you use? How often do you apply scurl and is it on the length of your hair? Your hair is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 17, 2013)

Nightly.
1x a day.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 17, 2013)

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?*

Every time I wash - every other day.

*What do you use?*

Just Natural Skincare Leave in for Extremely Dry hair... Nettle, Oolong & rose water mix... Newest is Soultanicals leave ins

*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey? *

Nothing


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 17, 2013)

ElegantElephant said:


> bebezazueta, thanks for responding.  Hopefully, you don't mind answering a couple of questions: what kind of oil do you use? How often do you apply scurl and is it on the length of your hair? Your hair is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks lady!  Yes I put scurl on the length to moisturize & on my new growth too. When I bun I seal with castor oil on the ends only. When I wear it down I seal with a serum. I apply scurl daily. Try a ceramides oil to seal with. I LOVE The new scurl formula. I'm retaining really well with it in my regimen.


----------



## sharice (Feb 18, 2013)

Besides the moisturizing dcs and some leave in i use when i wash my hair. i almost never moistrurize my hair unless im brushing my hair and a spray leave in just happens to be within arms reach. if a leave in is nearby i spray a fine mist and thats it. 
i used to use oil based moisturizers but now i just use hair one (generic wen) and a few mist of any leave in i have laying around my house/car. i swear hair one is the truth


----------



## 4mia (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm really liking the moisturizer from the knockoff mrs Jesse line at family dollar. Yes, I said it, family dollar. It is actually really good. I haven't tried the curling custard.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Jewell (Mar 12, 2013)

I moisturize at least once per day, usually at night. I alternate a variety of products. Ive pretty much always moisturized daily, so nothing has changed.


----------



## Britt (Apr 8, 2013)

Maybe just once a week, after I wash I'll airdry or rollerset and add some moisturizer to my hair. Other than that, I don't moisturize in the traditional hair board sense... I'll only moisturize my edges/nape to keep them smooth and soft. Not only does my hair get greasy easily but so does my scalp. Last week I went a full 7 days w/o washing it and applying no product to my hair during the week other than moisturizer to my edges and my hair and scalp were greasy and just weighed down. That alone makes me want to return to washing 2x/week.


----------



## jcdlox (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm experimenting with moisturizing less, my hair doesn't need as much now that I gave up the blow dryer. So far its enough to wash twice a week to moisturize.


----------



## Tatilove (Jun 11, 2013)

I do it every day and sometimes every other day but also depending on how my hair feels. 
I just started a hj a couple of days ago, but before that I did try to moisturize daily with EVCO.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 15, 2013)

bumping…… bump


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 7, 2013)

spellinto here's another good thread.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 7, 2013)

I stopped moisturizing and sealing daily to barely 1-2x a week. My hair doesn't need it. M&S more than necessary and just out of caution was causing me more harm than good.


----------



## spellinto (Dec 8, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I stopped moisturizing and sealing daily to barely 1-2x a week. My hair doesn't need it. M&S more than necessary and just out of caution was causing me more harm than good.



Saludable84: What harm did you notice from moisturizing daily?  How well does your hair retain moisture now?  What is your hair's porosity? Lots of questions, but I'm experimenting with moisturizing less often too.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm still 2x daily


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't remember when I stopped, but I no longer seal with oil.  No reason, I just stopped.

I do still keep my ends moisturized with Carrot Oil 2x a day and NTM 1x a day.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 29, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> I don't remember when I stopped, but I no longer seal with oil.  No reason, I just stopped.
> 
> I do still keep my ends moisturized with Carrot Oil 2x a day and NTM 1x a day.



My hair must've been listening when I typed this, because slowly my ends started trying to get a little crispy! 

I'm going to go back to sealing with castor oil when I airdry and see if that's enough.  Otherwise, I'll go back to sealing daily after moisturizing like I used to.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 30, 2013)

sunnieb, my hair didn't do well at all when I stopped sealing some years ago so I went back to my norm - m&s 2x daily. I sometimes don't seal at night but always seal in the morning.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 30, 2013)

divachyk said:


> sunnieb, my hair didn't do well at all when I stopped sealing some years ago so I went back to my norm - m&s 2x daily. I sometimes don't seal at night but always seal in the morning.



divachyk sealing is definitely back in my hair game. My ends are like night and day after sealing with the castor oil. I might go back to sealing nightly.


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Dec 30, 2013)

I moisturize when I need it with S Curl moisturizing spray.  I also use NTM products now and my hair was happy until I over proteined it last month..

The only thing I do differently now is keep it simple. I used to jump on every band wagon there was on here and I learned that there are a lot of products out there and jumping from one to the other is not good for my hair. I don't have a long list of moisturizing products anymore... I use what works and if my hair feel good, I don't jump ship just because something new has arrived.  I learned that lesson the hard way.


----------



## spellinto (Dec 30, 2013)

Update...

*How often do you moisturize with a leave-in?*
I now moisturize and seal every other day.

*What do you use?*
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Leave In
Africa's Best Herbal Oil

*What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey? 
*Up until this point, I was moisturizing _at least_ once a day.  I guess that was too much product for my hair because I was constantly left with strands that stuck together and dried out quickly regardless of what leave-in I used (which only convinced me that I needed MORE moisturizer).  I was also avoiding oils and wasn't using anything as a sealant.  Now I listen a bit more to my hair.  My hair dries out in about 2 days, so moisturizing every other day keeps things in check without over doing it.  Sealing again has helped because I use a blend with ceramide oils.  I also use less product.  I only use a dime-sized amount of leave in and two droplets of oil on each of my four sections of hair.  I moisturize at night and cross wrap so that my hair is soft, smooth, and detangled in the morning.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 21, 2014)

I've been slacking on my moisturizing!

Some days I skip it entirely.  Gotta do better.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 21, 2014)

Twice  a day  as well as seal. I wear mostly curly styles.  I scrunch a dime size amount on my ends and a little more to the rest of the hair and seal


----------



## Angelicus (Sep 22, 2014)

Since I like to wear my hair straight a lot, The only time I am moisturizing is usually when I am deep conditioning my hair and using a leave-in before styling. Every couple of days I'd use a sealant like coconut oil or a serum (My favorite is from Pureology) but that is very rare and minimal. Less is more when I am wearing straight hair.

How often do you moisturize with a leave-in? *I wash and condition my hair normally 2x a week... this may change this winter. *

What do you use? *I really like Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner. I ran out so currently I am using Silicon Mix Bambu Leave-in, which is just as good.*

What's different about how you moisturize now and how you did it at the beginning of your hair journey? *When I started my hair journey, I wore a lot of protective styles so I was using a ton of products. Less is more when I am going for the straight look, though.*


----------



## divachyk (Feb 23, 2015)

Morning & Night


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2015)

Still Twice a Day!


----------

